# FS: Premiere XL with lifetime - $620 shipped



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

Like new condition, all original packaging including box, remote, cables, manuals and blue filter glasses (for THX adjustment). Running latest software. I have not done a Clear & Delete yet because that will delete the THX video. Whoever buys can decide if they want me to clear it or just leave it as is. 

Edit: Price lowered to $620 shipped

Edit: Also, FYI, this is real lifetime not MSD lifetime. I had a lifetime card I bought years ago that I applied to the Premiere when I bought it. So it should be capable of being used as a primary unit to get MSD on any other TiVos.

Dan


----------



## StrynBean (Aug 5, 2004)

Do you still have this?


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

Yes

Dan


----------



## phdeez (Aug 21, 2003)

Dan203 said:


> Edit: Also, FYI, this is real lifetime not MSD lifetime. I had a lifetime card I bought years ago that I applied to the Premiere when I bought it. So it should be capable of being used as a primary unit to get MSD on any other TiVos.
> 
> Dan


Can you explain this a little more? How can I tell if I break a Tivo off my account if someone else can use it as a "primary" for MSD?


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

OK I'm not 100% sure how/if they can tell, but I know there are some rules surrounding MSD and primary TiVo. For example if you have a real lifetime TiVo on your account, then you purchase another lifetime TiVo at the MSD price, then you get rid of the original unit you will no longer qualify for MSD even though you still have a lifetime unit on your account. Because that unit was purchased using the MSD discount it can not be used as the primary unit to qualify other TiVos for MSD. Now I'm not sure how this works when service is transferred to another owner. It may or may not be an issue. I was only pointing out that it shouldn't be an issue with this unit since it has "real" lifetime and not MSD lifetime.

Dan


----------

